# whats the maximum tank stand height?



## jonstreets (Feb 27, 2013)

what the maximum tank stand height withought compromising saftey (little kids bumping it). anchoring it is not an option


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

I think it depends on a few factors. How long the stand is, how wide the stand is and how tall the tank is. If the stand is going to be short and narrow and the tank tall, then putting it on a tall stand will make it very top heavy. I think as long as your tank is not super tall and narrow then you are going to be safe going with a pretty tall stand...the wider the tank/stand the more stable it will be.

How tall of a stand were you thinking of using, and with a tank of what dimensions?


----------



## jonstreets (Feb 27, 2013)

i wanted to build a 2 tier rack. wanted enough room underneath put a bucket. have the first tank about 1.5 feet off the ground , and the second about 36 inches off the ground. tanks are 20g longs.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I find that if you have to stand on something to reach the bottom of the tank it's a pain to maintain.

So I guess it depends on how tall you are and how long your arms are.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

those measurements sound totally safe. Would be a different story if you were making a 4 foot tall stand for a single 20 gallon


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm not an expert but that sounds safe to me. I have seen people with racks higher than this.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

You're measurements will be fine. I have built a three tier tack out of 2x4's which houses six 10 gallon tanks and a 30x20 tank on the bottom; It's 6'0 tall and 24 inches wide & I have had no problems with stability or weight.


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

There is not maximum height as long as you have a sturdy/heavy stand. But more stands are about 2x the depth(front to back) of your tank.


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

Just to add to this convo. I have a 120 gallon 5x1.5 foot tank, built on a stand 50 inches tall, Stands is 62 long, 18 wide. 0 tippyness. Super sturdy i ran into it by accident and it didn't budge.


----------

